
New AWS region coming soon: eu-west-2 in London - nilsjuenemann
https://www.nilsjuenemann.de/2016/10/14/new-aws-region-eu-west-2/
======
petrikapu
Why EU in name? UK just decided to stay out.

~~~
petecooper
Likely `Europe` at a geographical level rather than `European Union` as a
geopolitical thing.

